# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ابنتي في الروضة لأول مرة

## أم أويس وفردوس

السلام عليكم يا أخواتي بارك الله فيكن لدي ابنة للتو انتهت من السنة الرابعة من عمرها وهي كبقية الأطفال عندها سرعة بديهة وحب للقراءة والرسم وقراءة القرآن والقصص وبدأت معها في تلقينها من سورة الناس حتى بدأت معها الآن في البينة ولكنها بدأت لاتحب أن تقرأ  القرآن ولاتتقبل التعلم بسبب إحتكاكها ولمدة ثلاثة أشهر متواصلة مع أبناء الأقارب وهمتها بدأت تضعف لأنهم لايحفظون ولايقرأون ولايريدون إلا اللعب وخاصة بما يسمى الآيبود(هادم تربية الأطفال-كما سميته أنا_)،الآن ألحقتها بدار تحفظ فيها جزئين ونصف كل ترم أي بمعدل 5أجزاء كل سنة،ولكن للأسف بعيدة عني ثم لايوجد عندهم تحفيزات يهتمون بتحفيظهم القرآن والأطفال كما تعلمن يا أخواتي يملون بسرعة،ثم انتقلت إلى دار يحفظون فيها جزئين قبل الدراسة مع الحروف والأرقام العربية والإجليزية والحاسب ولديهم تحفيزات ومعلمات تربويات وألعاب وشيء يثلج الصدر،،عموماً أطلت عليكم بنتي متعلقة بهذه الروضة كثيراً ولكنها ترغب أن أكون معها بشدة وأنا لست متفرغة فهل أغامر بها وأدخلها لوحدها لأني فعلت مرة بكت وأحزنتني مرة..والمديرة استعدت أن تروضها،،فأريد تجاربكم وإقتراحاتكم..الب  نت نشيطة ومؤدبة ومرتبة ونظيفة إلا أنها تفقد الثقة في نفسها أحياناً لأن لديها إخوة أصغر منها والولد الذي أصغر منها يجد إهتمام من أهل والدها بصفة أنه ولد..فما رأيكن الله يرضى عليكن..

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

من أهم المراحل العمرية عند الأطفال من الثالثة وحتى السادسة؛ إذ تتكون لدى الطفل بعض التصورات والأحداث التي تعمل على تكوين شخصيته وتبلور صفاتها, وعلى الأم الواعية أن تهتم بطفلتها في هذه المرحلة ومع أول تفاعلاتها الاجتماعية ومن أكثر ما يساعدها على التعامل مع المجتمع والتفاعل الإيجابي "التشجيع" فلتحاولي تحفيذها بكافة السبل, ولتوضحي لها أهميتها ودورها الفعال في الروضة وأن معلماتها يحببنها كثيرًا ويسعدن بطفلة ذكية مثلها, ولا مانع أن تصحبيها عدة أيام في البداية, وسيدهشكِ التحول عندما لا تعلن رغبتها في بقائكِ إلى جوارها, لكن بعد أن تنسجم تمامًا مع المكان وليس فقط بعد أن تحبه.
اجلسي معها للحديث بعد عودتها من الروضة وبعد أن تستريح وأخبريها أن هذا المكان غير مناسب للكبار وأن وجودكِ قد يسبب لها حرجًا أمام زميلاتها, وقد يتعجبن أنها لا تبقى بمفردها مثلهن, ولا تخبريها أن ما يمنعكِ من البقاء إلى جوارها أي ارتباطات أخرى كالبيت أو الإخوة الصغار أو غيرها, بل بيني لها أن هذا لمصلحتها هي.




> والولد الذي أصغر منها يجد إهتمام من أهل والدها بصفة أنه ولد..


قد تشعر الفتاة بألم يعتصر قلبها لمثل هذا التفضيل غير العادل, وقد تخفي تمامًا ما تشعر به لكبريائها أو لعدم قدرتها على التعبير عن مشاعرها, وقد تتألم أشد الألم دون أن يؤثر ذلك على محبتها لأخيها, فعليكِ أن تعوضيها أو أن توضحي لها أن محبتهما في قلبكِ وقلب والدهما واحدة, والوالدان أول من يهتم الطفل بنيل محبتهم, ثم يأتي بعد ذلك دور الأهل والأقارب الأباعد, فلو لم تستشعر ذلك التفضيل منكما, فقد يقل أو ينعدم أثره عندها.
ناقشيها كثيرًا وقصي عليها القصص المسلية ولاعبيها بما يناسب عمرها واجعلي بينكما صداقة قوية وأشعريها بالأمن قدر استطاعتكِ.
حفظها الله لكِ وبارك فيها وجعلها قرة عين لكما في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله الجنة بغير حساب..أشكرك على مرورك وإفادتي الله لايحرمك الأجر

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاك الله الجنة بغير حساب..أشكرك على مرورك وإفادتي الله لايحرمك الأجر


آمين آمين
وإياكِ أختي الكريمة

كيف حال صغيرتكِ الآن؟ هل تحسنت أوضاعها في الروضة؟

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

تحسنت ولم أداوم معها إلا مرة واحدة حبت الروضة والآن تصرخ إذا ما داومت والحمد لله الفضل له وحده ثم التحفيزات المادية لها دور غير عادي من ألعاب وحلويات..الحمد لله لكن سؤالي هنا أيضاً ألاحظ تكاسلها عن حفظ القرآن معي ما الإسلوب المناسب لتحبيبها؟ وشخصيتها كتومة لاتحب أن تلعب مع البنات تجلس لوحدها وأيضاً تتعرض للشجار مع صديقاتها (طبعاً هي مسالمة تماماً) لكن لاتخبرني بشيء وأعرف عن طريق معلماتها؛ فكيف أجعلها صريحة معي تخبرني بكل شيء؟؟ أمنية الله يحققها لي ولجميع المسلمات أن أبنائي تكون صفاتهم وتصرفاتهم وحياتهم مثل السلف الصالح..الله يحققها لي يارب..كلما يرون الأقارب حرصي عليهم في ذلك يتهمونني بالحرص الزائد والمبالغة في ذلك..ولكن لاضير لأن الأم لابد أن تبذل قصار جهدها في تربية أبنائها التربية الصالحة في ظل المتغيرات والفتن والله المستعان..

----------


## مروة عاشور

الحمد لله حمدًا كثيرًا طيبًا مبارك فيه
حفظها الله وذريتكِ وجميع أبناء المسلمين

لا تقلقي من تكاسلها في المراجعة والحفظ معكِ؛ فهذا أمر طبيعي وفي أغلب الأطفال, بيد أنه على الأم أن تحرص غاية الحرص ألا تجعل وقت التحفيظ أو المراجعة مصدر إزعاج أو هم وغم للطفل:
قسمي القدر الذي عليها حفظه إلى أكثر من قسم وبدلا من تكرار تلاوته في جلسة واحدة, اجعلي كل قسم في جلسة؛ فمثلا لو كانت الجلسة لحفظ آيتين فقط فلن تشعر الصغيرة بالتكاسل كما لو كانت الجلسة لحفظ أو مراجعة وجه كامل.
قبل البدء في سورة ما حاولي أن تكرريها على سماعها من خلال شريط الكاسيت, أو من الإنترنت, ويوجد المصحف المعلم بصوت كبار المشايخ وبترديد أطفال؛ مما ييسر على الطفل الحفظ بشكل ممتاز؛ فإذا ما وضعتِ القراءة لتتكرر من تلقاء نفسها والصغيرة تلعب وبدون أن تطلبي منها التكرار مع الشيخ أو حتى الإنصات له.
هذا يكون للجزء الذي ستحفظه بعد يوم أو يومين, ثم يأتي دور تحفيظكِ أنت بعد أن تكون اعتادت أذنها الآيات من الشيخ وحصل لها الاستعداد النفسي التام للتلقي.
إن أصرت على القيام ورفضت التكرار فلا تجبريها على الجلوس ولا تنهريها, وسترجع بعد مدة للتجاوب من جديد مع بذل المزيد من التحفيزات والمشجعات.
تجنبي تمامًا أن تقارنيها بغيرها من الأطفال؛ فذلك يزرع في نفسها الضغينة ولا يحفزها على الاجتهاد؛ حيث يصيبها بالإحباط ويعينها على العناد.
جربي أن تشرحي لها بعض الآيات وتبيني لها ما فيها من العبر والقصص فذلك يثبتها في عقلها بشكل أفضل.

ولي عودة - بإذن الله.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله الجنة ...بإنتظار عودتك وإفادتنا الله يوفقك..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

عزيزتي أم أويس
في هذه المرحلة العمرية لا أنصح بإجبار الطفل على حفظ القرآن لأنه في سن متقدمة سينساه كما حصل مع الكثيرين لأنه حفظ بالإجبار وهذا ما يكره الطفل وخصوصا أنهم لا يفهمونه وهذا خطأ المربي وحتى خطأ المحفظ أو الشيخ الذي يحفظهم
أنصحك أن تجلسي معها كل يوم
فتقصي عليها من قصص القرآن حتى تحبه وتتعلق به وتفهم قليلا منه ثم بإن الله تحفظ وهي مستمتعه ومتمسكه بما تحفظ لأنها فهمت ولو جزء بسيط منه
لعلك تعودي لمشاركتي جيل النصر والتوحيد مسئولية من؟؟

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

شكـــــــــــــ  ـراً بارك الله فيكِ..فعلاً صرت أيسر عليها في الحفظ وأحببه لها..الله يسعدكِ..

----------

